# GHRP-2 mixing



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Daft question guys. Following pscarbs guide on mixing peptides. It says two small ticks which is 4iu.

Now on a 100iu insulin syringe, would that be two really small lines?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes that is correct a 100iu (1ml) insulin pin counts up in 2iu increments...

if you mixed 2ml of water with a 5000mcg vial of GHRP-2 each large (10iu) thick black line would be 250mcg so each smaller (2iu) line would = 50mcg so you need 2 x the smaller black lines this would = 100mcg


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Brilliant. Thanks a lot mate.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> yes that is correct a 100iu (1ml) insulin pin counts up in 2iu increments...
> 
> if you mixed 2ml of water with a 5000mcg vial of GHRP-2 each large (10iu) thick black line would be 250mcg so each smaller (2iu) line would = 50mcg so you need 2 x the smaller black lines this would = 100mcg


Can I question so etching on this please Paul? I've been using that for my dosing but can't make the maths work.

Wouldn't 2.5ml added make each small line 50mcg? I'm sure I'm missing something but can't see what!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

5000mcg in vial

add 1ml of bac water

100iu insulin pin with 10 thick black lines (10-20-30-40iu etc marks)

100iu insulin pin has 5 smaller increments (2iu) between the 10iu thick black lines

so now you have a vial with 5000mcg mixed in 1ml of Bac water so each 10iu increment would give you 500mcg (10 x 500mcg = 5000mcg in total)

so each 2iu thin black line between the 10iu thick black incremental lines would give you 100mcg ( x 5 = 500mcg)

this increment is far too small so you add 2ml of Bac water this makes the following

5000mcg in vial

add 2ml of bac water

100iu insulin pin with 10 thick black lines (10-20-30-40iu etc marks)

100iu insulin pin has 5 smaller increments (2iu) between the 10iu thick black lines

so now you have a vial with 5000mcg mixed in 2ml of Bac water so each 10iu increment would give you 250mcg (20 (2 insulin pins) x 250mcg = 5000mcg)

so each 2iu thin black line between the 10iu thick black incremental lines would give you 50mcg ( x 5 = 250mcg)

so 4iu (2 x small black lines) would give you 100mcg


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

See now that makes sense thanks!! Been following your website guidelines anyway and sleeping sooooo much better its unreal.

Can't getup in the morning when the alarm goes rather than laying there waiting for it to go off! Weird, sleeping about 2-3 hours longer and more tired first thing


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm starting tomorrow. GHRP-2 morning and pre workout, Ipam before bed.


----------



## rc10andy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi guys, if I put 2ml of bac water to my 5000mcg vial of GHRP each tick would be 50mcg? So 2 ticks is 100mcg which I what I want to be injecting 3x daily?

Do I treat cjc1295 the same?

So of take 2 ticks of GHRP, 2 ticks of CJC 3 times per day?

Also who are you trusted websites? Thanks


----------

